# New Video - Phuza Thursday - Final Episode



## Philip Dunkley (3/4/15)

Hi All

This week is the final episode of this seasons Phuza Thursday's, in it's current format anyway. We review Vape Cartel's "The E-Liquid Project" range of juices, and announce last weeks winners of the Vapecon Tickets!!

Can Be found Here :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (3/4/15)

Awesome video, good lighting, and the curtains were open 

And spot on with the juice reviews, Cowboy Apple Pie is awesome with the added tobacco, and the Daddler is my favourite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (4/4/15)

Spot the "Easter Egg" (not the chocolate kind, the hidden something kind) in this video and win.....a good chuckle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Spot the "Easter Egg" (not the chocolate kind, the hidden something kind) in this video and win.....a good chuckle



Yip, he rubbed it during the recording .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

